# RR: 18. Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"



## Trout

*1.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1963)










2.	Walter (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1960)










3.	Bernstein (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1984)










4.	Mackerras (cond.), Scottish Chamber Orchestra	(2007)










5.	Böhm (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1962)










6.	Hogwood (cond.), Academy of Ancient Music	(1983)










7.	Mackerras (cond.), Prague Chamber Orchestra	(1986)










8.	Walter (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1938)










9.	Gardiner (cond.), English Baroque Soloists	(1989)










10.	Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1954)*










Condensed Listing:
1.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1963)
2.	Walter (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1960)
3.	Bernstein (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1984)
4.	Mackerras (cond.), Scottish Chamber Orchestra	(2007)
5.	Böhm (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1962)
6.	Hogwood (cond.), Academy of Ancient Music	(1983)
7.	Mackerras (cond.), Prague Chamber Orchestra	(1986)
8.	Walter (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1938)
9.	Gardiner (cond.), English Baroque Soloists	(1989)
10.	Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1954)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

